# Redline?



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

Has anyone actually taken their engine to the 5,000 rpm redline? Just curious as the automatic (left in drive) certainly won't go there on it's own. Granted, it's pointless as power falls off way before then.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I took it up there once, just to see if it would do it. There is no reason to take it up that high, however.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mine goes to redline just fine. Plant foot, auto shifts at 5k.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just rewatched my old 1/4 mile passes and see what you are talking about. Maybe I get to redline because Trifecta?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I do this once in a while. In my mind it helps keep the sensors clean. But who knows for sure,


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I believe my shifts out around 4K, with the go pedal on the floor and in auto mode.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

In automatic mode it shifts up at 4,400 or so ( in my opinion it should shift like at 4,000). Occasionally at autocross when it gets right at 5,000 red line and i shift it it denies my shift unless i let off the gas then it lets me shift when the message has cleared


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

I take my car to 5k pretty regular. I have a 2 mile drive to work. So I feel like I'm cleaning out the dpf. Haha. 15k with no issues so far. And people told me a few times that this car is a highway car and driving g in the city 90% of the time would kill it. Some times I forget to put the car back in auto from manual and I hit 5k accidently. I like driving in manual because I feel the car is downshift happy.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

My redline is at 4,500rpm, but the engine seldom goes even to 4. I also drive 90% short trips in low speed city traffic and have no DPF problems. I also just leave it in drive as not much point in using manual because it won't let you use less than 1500rpm in any gear except 1st.
View attachment 169769


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

diesel said:


> I do this once in a while. In my mind it helps keep the sensors clean. But who knows for sure,


I do the same thing.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Well it let you go past 5k in manual mode? I've often wondered if there is a limiter on there. I know I like to "push" the car when I'm in a regen. I feel like it cleans out the system better.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

It will let you hit 5k and hold it there


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Tested the auto mode over the weekend. Auto shifts at 4.5k. :angry:


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

plasticplant said:


> Well it let you go past 5k in manual mode? I've often wondered if there is a limiter on there. I know I like to "push" the car when I'm in a regen. I feel like it cleans out the system better.


In my Holden Cruze manual it says that if the regen light comes on to keep the engine over 2,000 rpm and keep driving till the light goes out. I know you don't have the light, but you don't need big revs to clean it.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Aussie said:


> In my Holden Cruze manual it says that if the regen light comes on to keep the engine over 2,000 rpm and keep driving till the light goes out. I know you don't have the light, but you don't need big revs to clean it.


I guess I should have composed that sentence a little better (it's confusing). I don't actually take the car up to redline during regens (close though). My philosophy is that during regens, the exhaust gases are extra hot. A few near redline pulls during this time should really help get the gunk out and clean those sensors off. Since I started doing this, I have not had one sensor related CEL (10k miles). To each his own though. I was curious about the 5k limit because in manual mode the shifting isn't instant and when you shift, it still seems to let the RPMs build another 3-500 before the actual shift takes place. Because of this I always shift around 4k RPM (during regen pulls) because I don't want to redline the engine. Also, sometimes you just forget you're in manual mode and the next thing you know your darn near 5k.


----------



## Cruzator (Dec 31, 2014)

I can relate to forgetting it's in manual mode and getting close to the redline. It doesn't take long in first gear. When I took it up to redline, as I recall, it hit the governor. I wasn't there for more than a second or two, as I don't really like taking it up that high. I can't tell you if it was exactly 5k or not. I've had some GM's in the past with the 4T60E (Grand Prix's and Century's) that would still shift out of first once you hit redline (even though the shifter was in 1). I don't know if the CTD will do that or not.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Cruzator said:


> I can relate to forgetting it's in manual mode and getting close to the redline. It doesn't take long in first gear. When I took it up to redline, as I recall, it hit the governor. I wasn't there for more than a second or two, as I don't really like taking it up that high. I can't tell you if it was exactly 5k or not. I've had some GM's in the past with the 4T60E (Grand Prix's and Century's) that would still shift out of first once you hit redline (even though the shifter was in 1). I don't know if the CTD will do that or not.


It does not shift, based on my experience.


----------

